

Website to View Python Enhancement Proposals (PEPs) (syntax highlighting etc.) - d0ugal
http://www.peps.io/

======
d0ugal
Just a fun little side project I've been doing over the last few evenings.
Might do a writeup of the process/tech if its of interest but its all on
github too: <https://github.com/d0ugal/peps>

~~~
aeurielesn
There are some parts which are not being properly interpreted though e.g. PEP
8:

    
    
      "[...] the <span class="pre">''.join()</span> form should be used instead. [...]"

~~~
d0ugal
Thanks - just opened an issue for that.
<https://github.com/d0ugal/peps/issues/1>

